# A tribute to genus Cormocephalus



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

in this series i want to show species-pics of the awesome genus _Cormocephalus_.
In my opinion it's the most impressive and sacred genus in Scolopendromorpha.
Feel free to post *your* Cormocephali!

Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cormocephalus impressus from St. Barth*


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cormocephalus (probably incongruens) from Madagascar*


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cormocephalus nitidus nitidus var. nitidus "red leg" from South Africa*


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cormocephalus nitidus nitidus var. nitidus "yellow leg" from South Africa*


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Cormocephalus (probably westwoodi westwoodi var. foecundus) from Madagascar*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dillon (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow those are amazing!


----------



## JonathanF (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool Cool Cool Cool pictures!
_Cormocephalus sp._ are deffinetely the most astonishing scolopendrids!

I should take some pictures of my beauty...


----------



## Matt K (Oct 14, 2008)

So I see these pics and I have to ask: What makes this genus "the most impressive and sacred" in your opinion ??  Please elaborate.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,

_Cormocephalus_ is one of the few Scolopendromorpha-geni that is not easy to identify, cause there is still a lot of confusion in taxonomy literature. 

Furthermore they are rare in the hobby and look astonishing (especially maxillipeds and ventral terminal legs of some species). I'm still sure a lot of unidentified Cormocephalus live in unexplored Magadascar (regarding invertebrate-identification).

Some Cormocephalus-species are able to spray an acid-like secretion when they are disturbed (Lewis mentioned it on _Cormocephalus nitidus_). 
Never made the experience for myself, but i guess Steven told me once he became a victim of his nitidus.  

That all makes them one of the most interesting Scolopendromorpha to me.
They are no giants and sometimes very small (3cm up to 14cm), but size doesn't matter to me.

Regards
Turgut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 15, 2008)

is it this kind of acid which is fluoreszent?


----------



## SAn (Oct 15, 2008)

the first from madagascar, incongruens, is a damn nice looking pede


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Hi,
> but i guess Steven told me once he became a viction of his nitidus.


correct, i got sprayed once by a C.nitidus  ,
a bit the same odour as when Vinegaroons spray

never witnessed this by any other centipede.


Although i understand Turguts admiration for this genus,
personally i'm still more a traditional Scolopendra guy


----------



## Greg Pelka (Oct 29, 2008)

Amazing collection Turgut! Congrats! 
One day I'll have more _Scolopendridae spp._ than you! You'll see ;P 

Cheers
Greg


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 30, 2008)

justGreg said:


> One day I'll have more _Scolopendridae spp._ than you! You'll see ;P


That would be cool. I will help you out, promise.


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 30, 2008)

BrIlL Pedes


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Oct 30, 2008)

very nice looking pedes.
andy


----------

